# New Router Problem (Any Sky Broadband Gurus) - Help Please



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Evening all, 

I have upgraded my laptop very recently and as it was a good deal I added a DLink DIR635 wireless router, as my laptop was also able to do the n version of wireless (no idea what I am talking about there but it's supposed to be quicker). Anyhow, when ordering I thought it was to replace my Sky Netgear Modem and would be a simple plug and play. Turns out I need to directly connect the DLink to the Modem and use the DLink for wireless.

So, I have tried installing the DLink and have hit a problem. Well I did have a problem at the very beginning with the wireless broadcasting on the Sky Modem interfering with the installation. Disabled that and it sailed through to the next stage. The problem I have is when it asks about my ISP and settings I can't make the internet connection work. Tried via the dynamic option, the static and the PPoE but I think the problem is I don't know what type of service Sky Broadband is. From the old laptop I still had the sky broadband help stuff on so entered the IP Address etc.... that it said should be right. I also don't ever recall getting a username or password from Sky and have checked through set-up emails to no avail. 

Anyone on Sky or know anything about Routers/Modems that can help, be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

What you have said is a little confusing, so I may have interpreted this wrong:

If you have bought a wireless router, connect it to the sky router via an ethernet cable and enable the wireless on the wireless router -- there is no need to enter any ISP details on the wireless router if the sky router is dealing with this.

As a seperate note:

The sky router is pre-configured with your username/password, which is required to connect to sky. However you are not given the password.

This restricts anyone who uses sky to using the sky router. This is your problem.

The good news is the sky software has been reverse engineered and there are ways to extract the sky password from the sky router. Google is your friend.

Therefore you *could* ditch the sky router and use the d-link.

Because you have been playing with the ADSL settings in trying to get them to work, reset them to defaults.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

G220 said:


> What you have said is a little confusing, so I may have interpreted this wrong:
> 
> If you have bought a wireless router, connect it to the sky router via an ethernet cable and enable the wireless on the wireless router -- *there is no need to enter any ISP details on the wireless router if the sky router is dealing with this*.
> 
> ...


That is what I thought.Everytime the DLink tests the internet connection it can't see it, even though if I swap the cable from the DLink to the laptop the connection is fine as is the wireless sky router which I am on now :wall:

Thanks for the info on the sky router. Will give that a bash.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

G220 said:


> What you have said is a little confusing, so I may have interpreted this wrong:
> 
> If you have bought a wireless router, connect it to the sky router via an ethernet cable and enable the wireless on the wireless router -- there is no need to enter any ISP details on the wireless router if the sky router is dealing with this.
> 
> ...


Agreed +1


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

I think you are possibly misunderstanding what the d-link says when it can't see the internet. The d-link means it cannot see the internet on it's modem interface through the RJ11 port. The sky router is supplying "the internet" to the d-link via the ethernet cable.

The internet is there, the sky router is supplying it, but it's now bog standard IP, no need for usernames and passwords, the session is already terminating at the sky router.

Have another go, connect the d-link to the sky router via ethernet cable, you should find you can access the internet.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for your help G220

I'm still no closer. On the back of the D-Link it has 4 ethernet ports, plus another one marked Internet and a USB. I have got an ethernet cable from a port on the modem to the Internet one on the D-Link, then an ethernet cable from one of the 'normal' ports on the D-Link to the laptop and I can't get 'on' the internet and the Wireless Network says local only. If I move the cable from the D-Link to the Sky it changes to Local and Internet, but obviously that is just the wired connection. As you said, I really don't understand why it isn't the same as being directly connected to the laptop etc...


Ok scratch that, thought I'd try moving the ethernet cable from the D-link Internet port to another normal port and it has worked and I am now wireless again. Wow, seems like a load of ballache, hopefully when I try and connect my old laptop in a minute it will be more straight forward


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

I have 2 Sky routers at home and an extra unbadged wireless router (I know, greedy beggar). In order to comply with your Sky Broadband contract, you MUST connect a Sky supplied router to the main entry point for your broadband service. Every now and again, Sky update the routers with new firmware occasionally to help avoid QoS issues.

I left the main Sky router alone (other than a few firewall settings specific to my home installation). The only changes I made to the second Sky router were to fix the IP address to make it easier to access and to turn off the DHCP service so that it didn't cause any conflicts on the network. I did a similar thing to the third router.

To configure the extra two routers I connected my laptop directly without connecting to the ADSL socket on the wall. This means that you can change IP addresses, etc with relative ease.

To connect the two "satellite" routers I used standard CAT5 ethernet cables via the RJ45 sockets.

As long as you're careful, you shouldn't encounter any problems.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

FocusTDCi180 said:


> Ok scratch that, thought I'd try moving the ethernet cable from the D-link Internet port to another normal port and it has worked and I am now wireless again. Wow, seems like a load of ballache, hopefully when I try and connect my old laptop in a minute it will be more straight forward


Yes... you are supposed to plug it into a standard port... This is the concept of networking 

When it comes to home routers, don't assume anything or believe what their configs say, they will just confuse you more.


> you MUST connect a Sky supplied router to the main entry point for your broadband service. Every now and again, Sky update the routers with new firmware occasionally to help avoid QoS issues.


You don't have to, it is perfectly fine and feasible to use any router providing you obtain username and password.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

G220 said:


> You don't have to, it is perfectly fine and feasible to use any router providing you obtain username and password.


To comply with Sky's T&C's you do. Although AFAIK no one has yet been booted from the network for using their own router.
For anyone who needs to extract their username etc from a Sky router :-
http://www.skyuser.co.uk/forum/extracting-sky-router-passwords/


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ah I think I get what you were trying to do; you wanted to use your new router as a WAP (wireless access point) instead of the wireless on the Sky router.

I have done this as well, as I had not long before joining sky purchased a Netgear DG834N. 

If your new DLink has the same default IP address as the Sky router then you will need to change it, Sky default IP address is 192.168.0.1 so if the DLink is the same just change it to 192.168.0.2 else you will not be able to log on to the interface to change settings. You can connect via the MAC address but I could never get that working on mine.

Also turn off DHCP on the DLink and set up a Address Reservation so the IP address of the DLink can not be used by other devices.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

you have typed the wep key in capitals havent you ? i couldnt connect to it after hours realised what it was


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Silverberry said:


> Ah I think I get what you were trying to do; you wanted to use your new router as a WAP (wireless access point) instead of the wireless on the Sky router.
> 
> I have done this as well, as I had not long before joining sky purchased a Netgear DG834N.
> 
> ...


Cheers Silverberry, that is exactly what I was trying to do. All sorted now


----------

